# Blow Dryers and Thinning Shears



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't remember the brand of my thinning shears, but we use a KoolDryer.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Metro is the brand I see most at dog shows. It is fairly inexpensive (around 100 bucks) compared to the kooldryer or the K9II. You don't need special electrical service to run it either.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

But can you use the Metro as a leafblower? LOL


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Kimm said:


> But can you use the Metro as a leafblower? LOL


We'll it definitely is not as good as its more expensive counterpart, but it is way better then a heated hairdryer.  But you are right, there are many uses for a doggie dryer. I've used Sue's to blow the fur out of her doggie salon.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Remember I"m not expert... I can only go by what's in my house. I checked out my dad's shears and thinning shears... they're both Miller's Forge (my shears are too). We use the Metro dryers as well. I know it's not much help, but figured if you were tallying what people use to see what's common/popular it might be useful.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Metro dryer here too...
cheapo thinning shears here too...they drive me crazy...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Metro dryer here too...
> cheapo thinning shears here too...they drive me crazy...


 
HAHA...yeah mine drive me CRAZY too! :


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

My thinning shears are by Kenchi, but I've heard that a lot of people like Geib.

I have two dryers. One for home - a Circuiteer II (which is the same as the K9II but is marketed for Llamas and other show farm animals), and one Metro Air Force Commander that I take with me for "fluffing" the Newfs. I think it would work fine on a Golden tho.

I've heard that some people buy a shop vac just for an economical way of blowing out a dog. Works for Newfs, so it would work for Goldens too. You need a CLEAN one ...not one that you vacuum with! LOL


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a home hair dryer also, and have to make do with this at the moment. Can I hijack this thread and ask what is the best setting to use? I have 3 heat setting and 3 air pressure settings, i am guessing low heat, high air pressure, would that be correct? And should i brush the hair down smooth as I dry? My puppy is 8 months old so has a very fluffy shortish coat at the moment that sticks out all over the place!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I think part of the "fluffy show dog look" that you mentioned has a lot to do with how heavily coated the dog is - maybe even moreso than what drier is used on the dog?

All the leaf blowers in the world would never make Quiz look "fuffy"!


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't want him to be fluffy though, i want to slick his coat down. It's also coming onto winter here so it's change of coat time and for a pup that is growing hair like crazy at the moment, it is fluff city! I made him a satin coat to help smooth it down which does help alot.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't use heat. Use a cool air dryer....one that's heat only comes from the motor, not a heating element. To smooth down, wet a towel and drape over the dogs back. When you blow it, blow it towards the direction it goes.....and brush as you're doing it.


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> To smooth down, wet a towel and drape over the dogs back.


Thank you very much for the hints, much appreciated.

So do I put the wet towel on his coat after he has been dried? How long do i leave it on for? If it wets his coat, how will it dry with a wet towel on?

Sorry to take over your thread.....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The best way to "towel" a Golden is to wash him,, let him shake, towel the excess water off, and then COMB the dam hair into place. Take a heavy towel and lay it over the dog's back (the front end should come well up to the top of the dog's head, and the back end should drape over his tail, about 1/3 of the way down.) Using heavy blanket pins (may be purchased at a fabric store, pull the sides of the towel snugly down the sidees of the dog and pin near the groin, and under the throat. Take the front of the towel that is on the dog's head and pull it back so that it is like a collar. Leave it on the dog til nearly dry, then you can blow him the rest of the way. ONLY use cool air on a dog. And it is helpful to have a spray bottle of good H20 to mist as you ar drying to help with any areas that may flip up or need extra attention. Practice practice practice. Blowing a Golden out is nearly as much of an art as trimming.

I have Kool-Dry dryer, which I LOVE, and it goes to the shows with me. I also have a Challengeair which stays in the kennel. 

I have both Geib and Ninja thinners. I reccommend that you buy the very best possible pair of thinners that you can afford. Really good scissors make all the difference in the world.


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you so much for the hints. The towel really did work and I appreciate the help. His coat looked the best it ever has!


----------

